# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Producción de leche fresca en el Perú crece a una tasa anual de 5%

## gpacheco

*· El año pasado ascendió a 1.7 millones de toneladas.
· Los precios para el productor se incrementan a una tasa anual de 2%.
· Exportaciones de leche evaporada se expanden a un ritmo de 49.27%.*  
La producción de leche fresca cruda en el Perú experimenta un crecimiento sostenido en los últimos años, al haberse incrementado de 830,146 toneladas en 1994 a 1705,719 toneladas en el 2008, lo que representa una tasa de expansión anual de 5.07%, informó el Ministerio de Agricultura. 
Según estadísticas de la Dirección General de Información Agraria (DGIA) del MINAG, los precios de la leche fresca al productor o en establo se incrementaron de S/. 0.78 el litro en el año 2000 a S/. 0.92 el litro en el 2008, variación que presenta una tasa de crecimiento anual de 2.08%. 
La actividad lechera participa con el 4.8% del valor Bruto de la Producción Agropecuaria, que el año pasado sumó US$ 532 millones. La estructura productiva regional, entretanto, indica que Arequipa participa con el 24.4% de la producción total de leche, seguido de Cajamarca (17.8%), Lima (17.5%), La Libertad (6.4%), entre las principales regiones productoras. 
La leche fresca que se produce en el país se destina en mayor medida a las plantas procesadoras (para uso industrial en la elaboración de los diferentes derivados lácteos); y también a programas sociales, porongueros para venta directa al menudeo, autoconsumo, agroindustria rural (quesos) y terneraje. 
La tendencia de la producción de leche fresca es creciente, con mayor incidencia a partir de 1999, debido a que el sector lechero se benefició con protecciones arancelarias y con franjas de precios, así como por las mejoras en las técnicas del manejo ganadero y la instalación de nuevos establos.  
En ese contexto, el ingreso de leche a plantas procesadoras se cuadruplicó en el periodo 1994-2008, aunque a partir del 2000 hubo un despunte, producto de la mejora en la logística empleada por las empresas para adquirir el producto de un número mayor de cuencas lecheras. 
La leche destinada al terneraje se incrementó también debido a la mayor población ganadera, mientras que el uso de este insumo para autoconsumo, porongueo y agroindustria rural, en conjunto, creció hasta 1998 para luego ir disminuyendo.    *Leche procesada y precios*  
En el ámbito industrial, la producción de leche pasteurizada registró el mayor crecimiento entre el 2000 y el 2008, con una tasa anual de 9.57%, en tanto la producción de leche evaporada aumentó 4.53%. No obstante, cabe señalar que los mayores volúmenes de producción corresponden a la leche evaporada, que el año pasado fue de 323,571 toneladas, mientras la pasteurizada alcanzó 98,584 toneladas. 
Dentro de los derivados lácteos, el yogurt experimentó la mayor expansión entre el 2000 y el 2008, con una tasa anual de 19.36%, seguido del queso fresco, con 15.99%. 
En cuanto a los precios al consumidor, los de la leche fresca variaron de S/. 0.14 el litro en 1990 a S/. 2.18 en el 2008 (una tasa de crecimiento anual de 17.82 %), mientras el precio de la leche evaporada (tarro de 410 ml.) registró una tasa de expansión de 17.31% al año. 
Sin embargo, el precio de la leche fresca aumentó solo 1.42% en el 2008, en tanto el de la leche evaporada varió 1.33%.   *Exportaciones e Importaciones*  
Las exportaciones de leche evaporada se incrementaron de 3,244 toneladas en el 2000 a 57,801 toneladas el año pasado, lo que representa una tasa de crecimiento anual de 49.27%. Existen otras exportaciones de menor cuantía como el caso de leche en polvo descremada y leche en polvo entera. 
El principal destino de las exportaciones de leche evaporada es Haití, seguido de Trinidad y Tobago, Nigeria, Gambia, Bahamas, Bolivia entre los mas importantes. 
La evolución del precio FOB por tonelada de leche evaporada tuvo crecimientos leves en el periodo 2000-2004. En los años siguientes se registró un mayor incremento, manteniéndose la tendencia hasta la fecha. 
Las importaciones de leche, entretanto, se hacen en forma significativa en la presentación de leche en polvo descremada y leche en polvo entera. La importación de leche en polvo descremada en el 2000 fue de 13,088 toneladas, mientras que el 2008 fue de 9,775 toneladas. En el caso de la leche en polvo entera se importó 11,525 toneladas en el 2000 y 4,671 toneladas en el 2008. 
En el caso de la leche en polvo descremada, la participación en las importaciones por empresas es liderada por Gloria S.A. (68.1%), Montana S.A. (10.6%), Austracorp S.A. (6.1%) y Nestlé (6%). 
Respecto a la leche en polvo entera, las empresas que importaron este producto son: Gloria S.A. (62.2%), Nestlé Perú (15.4%), Austracorp S.A. (9.3%). 
La evolución de precios FOB de leche en polvo descremada en el 2007 registró un fuerte crecimiento, y en enero del 2009 se cotizaban a niveles de US$ 1800 a US$ 1950 la tonelada. Los precios FOB de leche en polvo entera en enero pasado se situaron en niveles de US$ 1900 a US$ 2000 la tonelada.   *Fuente: www.minag.gob.pe (06/02/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de productos forestales crecen a tasa promedio anual de 13.2% Artículo: Producción forestal sólo creció 1.2% anual en 20002010 por limitaciones del sector Artículo: Exportaciones de orégano han crecido a tasa promedio anual de 22.5% en últimos seis años Porongos de aluminio para leche fresca Precios para el productor lechero se incrementan a una tasa anual de 2.08% en últimos nueve años

----------

